# Yorkshireman during the falkland war



## jjpriem (Apr 8, 2014)

I had quite a look around on the internet and some books. 

I found a a few pictures of the yorkshireman and irishman but over all the raise a few questions.
Where there some special alterations for there tasks during the falkland war?
Some picture iI have show only some parts of one of the two so what are the mean differnds between them for instans deck colour 
I have been told yorkshire man had green decks and irishman brown. but if seen green decks on irishman too.
If some one has a clear picture of one of them during the falkland war I would be very happy so I can date some of my photographs .


----------

